

There is literally not a single woman in this iPhone 6 queue - diminish
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/there-is-literally-not-a-single-woman-in-this-iphone-6-queue-9743414.html

======
rachelandrew
I have no idea why people were queuing. I pre-ordered mine online[1] and it
turned up at my house on launch day[2].

1\. I'm a woman

2\. My iPhone was was water damaged - I'm not normally a launch day person but
I got it soaked out running when new of the announcement was already out so
thought I would wait.

